# Hanging driftwood down into tank.



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

I've had a few people ask me how I set up the driftwood in the tank below.



I bought a square aluminum tube from HD and cut it to sit on top of the brace and then tied the driftwood to it.



To cover the gap between the tubing and the back of the tank (prevent fish from jumping out), I cut some greenhouse panel to fit. The tubing runs under the curved part of the panel.



The effect I was going for was branches that have fallen into the water. My uarus and angelfish like swimming through picking at the wood.


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

Cool look ... :thumb:


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Good ideal.


----------



## adamsfishes (Jan 29, 2016)

That's looks great. Well done.


----------



## jamntoast3 (May 15, 2015)

Wow that's super straight forward, that's awesome. I don't know why but I was expecting something more complicated. I'm totally borrowing this.


----------



## jw85 (Dec 24, 2013)

Can you share what your lighting setup is? I'm currently planning out a 90 gallon tank for my Pleco and I love how this looks.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

jw85 said:


> Can you share what your lighting setup is? I'm currently planning out a 90 gallon tank for my Pleco and I love how this looks.


I have an LED light that runs the length of the tank set on a fairly dim setting. In addition, there's a halogen bulb on the ceiling that just happens to be right above the tank. It's the halogen bulb that makes it look like there's sunlight coming into the tank.


----------



## testtube (Jan 23, 2014)

Wow. What a great idea with a totally natural look. When I redo my tank this definitely the way to go. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Halogen lighting is definitely underrated and under utilized in aquariums. I have used it on setups in the past and I love the dappled warm look it provides.


----------

